# Forenupdate abgeschlossen



## Heiko (14 September 2006)

Aus technischer Sicht ist das Forenupdate mittlerweile abgeschlossen.
Jetzt werde ich noch ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen die für die altbekannte Optik sorgen.

Bis dahin kommt es ab und an noch mal zu kurzen Unterbrechungen in der Verfügbarkeit.

Auch die Spaltenüberschriften werden heute im Laufe des Abends korrigiert.

Danke für Eure Geduld!


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2006)

*AW: Forenupdate abgeschlossen*

So, und seit gerade eben ist die Attachmentfunktion für private Nachrichten auch wieder online.
Damit ist wirklich alles erledigt.


----------

